# Sticky  MTX SW1 100 Watt Powered 10 Inch Subwoofer



## Reviews Bot

*MTX SW1 100 Watt Powered 10 Inch Subwoofer*

*Description:*
Item number 26580-45, Grading is cover/record: VG+/EX using Goldmine standards. 1975,UK,pic sleeve & 4-track ep,pub-rock Please see seller profile for abbreviation descriptions.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*MTX*EAN*0715442650262*Feature*100-watt powered subwoofer with 10-inch driver and passive radiator for enhanced fullness
27 to 120 Hz frequency response; sub offers phase switch (0-180 degrees) and level control
Variable crossover frequency lets you tailor the upper end of the sub's output to match the low end of your speakers
Line- and speaker-level inputs; auto power on/off conserves energy when the subwoofer is not in use
Measures 15 x 17 x 15.25 inches (W x H x D)*Label*MUSICA*Manufacturer*MUSICA*Package Height*18 inches*Package Length*21.5 inches*Package Weight*39.26 pounds*Package Width*19 inches*PackageQuantity*1*ProductGroup*CE*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*MUSICA*Studio*MUSICA*Title*MTX SW1 100 Watt Powered 10 Inch Subwoofer*UPC*715442650262*UPCList - UPCListElement*715442650262*Item Weight*38 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*SW 1
SW1*NumberOfDiscs*1


----------

